# Uber can't remain a viable business without self-driving cars



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

In a court filing Uber doubts it can remain a viable business without self-driving cars.

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...ble-business-without-self-driving-cars-2017-4

_Waymo, a subsidiary of Google-parent company Alphabet, sued Uber in February claiming it stole trade secrets. Weeks later, it filed a preliminary injunction to try to stop Uber's work on self-driving cars until the case resolves.

Uber obviously doesn't want that to happen, but not because it may just slow down its research. A stop to the self-driving car work would apparently threaten to topple Uber's entire business.

In its  response to court on Friday, Uber said stopping its work on self-driving cars would threaten its future as a "a viable business."

"To hinder Uber's continued progress in its independent development of an in-house lidar that is fundamentally different than Waymo's, when Uber has not used any of Waymo's trade secrets, *would impede Uber's efforts to remain a viable business*, stifle the talent and ingenuity that are the primary drivers of this emerging industry, and risk delaying the implementation of technology that could prevent car accidents," Uber said (emphasis ours)._[more]


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

They're lying. As usual.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber has no future as a viable business with or without self driving cars.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber is run by an idiot. This company shouldn't even be involved with self driving cars. If Uber had a CEO with any sense, it would be a very profitable company that had a fantastic IPO. Stock price would be soaring.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Uber is run by an idiot. This company shouldn't even be involved with self driving cars. If Uber had a CEO with any sense, it would be a very profitable company that had a fantastic IPO. Stock price would be soaring.


That idiot is a self made USA guy with a personal worth of $6.2 billion (w/ a "B") Please call me an Idiot! And tell my banker.
Name one game changing self made billionaire that got "there" by being a warm lovable nice guy?

Steve Jobs? Nope. Henry Ford? Nope. Tom Edison? Nope. Carlos Slim? Nope.
Nope nope & nope.

ANYWAY, there's another problem:
*Infrastructure Disrepair Is Holding Back Autonomous Vehicles*
http://www.govtech.com/fs/How-Infrastructure-Disrepair-is-Holding-Back-Autonomous-Vehicles.html?utm_term=infrastructure is in disrepair.&utm_campaign=GovTech's Best of the Week&utm_content=email&utm_source=Act-On+Software&utm_medium=email


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

UberSolo said:


> That idiot is a self made USA guy worth $6.2 billion. Please call me an Idiot!
> Name one game changing self made billionaire that got "there" by being a warm lovable nice guy?
> 
> Steve Jobs? Nope. Henry Ford? Nope. Tom Edison? Nope. Carlos Slim? Nope.
> ...


His company is losing billions and people are afraid to put Uber on their resume. He's an idiot.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> His company is losing billions and people are afraid to put Uber on their resume. He's an idiot.


Henry ford went bankrupt first time out. Our own President filed BK 4 times. Only people who are afraid are the non employee contractors.
Honestly, they don't count.
Final note: I'd switch with that idiot in a NY Min. (aka: 7 seconds)


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> Henry ford went bankrupt first time out. Our own President filed BK 4 times. Only people who are afraid are the non employee contractors.
> Honestly, they don't count.
> Final note: I'd switch with that idiot in a NY Min. (aka: 7 seconds)


But he hasn't been making profits? I thought that was the point of business.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> Henry ford went bankrupt first time out. Our own President filed BK 4 times. Only people who are afraid are the non employee contractors.
> Honestly, they don't count.
> Final note: I'd switch with that idiot in a NY Min. (aka: 7 seconds)


Croney capitalists. My family went backrupt no loans for 7 years. Also had to go from a house to an apartment. When these guys go bankrupt they get richer. I call BS


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Legal arguments.

Uber could be profitable tomorrow if they wanted.

Uber doesn't _need_ it's self driving unit, it has partners, it _wants _it for leverage I would assume.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> In a court filing Uber doubts it can remain a viable business without self-driving cars ..._ Uber said stopping its work on self-driving cars would threaten its future as a "a viable business."..._


Never, EVER, has Uber been a profitable business let alone a viable business. Uber has lost billions every year since day one.

Uber is a gigantic "Ponzi scheme". The rosy fantasy of the SDC has only one purpose, convince investors to keep investing even more $Billions. Travis tells investors, "Even if somebody else develops SDCs first, they'll be forced to deal with the guys with the biggest market share, Uber." This creative, unproven, unsupported fiction alone has boosted Uber's valuation over $70 billion.

If Uber ever boosted the cost of a ride to realistic levels (more than double current levels) then they would lose most of their customers (market share) overnight to Lyft and other competitors.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Travis switched to con-man mode a while back when he couldn't find any other way to grow his creation at a profit, why? Because he lacks the skills to manage a company, I don't blame him, it's hard to manage a large corporation, this is why he chose to con and steal instead to make a profit.

He will go down in history as the biggest flop ever next to AOL.

Hurry up with the tipping option and raise the rates while you still have a chance.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Travis switched to con-man mode a while back when he couldn't find any other way to grow his creation at a profit, why? Because he lacks the skills to manage a company, I don't blame him, it's hard to manage a large corporation, this is why he chose to con and steal instead to make a profit.
> 
> He will go down in history as the biggest flop ever next to AOL.
> 
> Hurry up with the tipping option and raise the rates while you still have a chance.


I still use AOL as 1 of my primary emails haha


----------

